# First night driving... Next morning my car was undriveable



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Maybe its a coincidence but I drove my first night last night, just a few hours to try it out. Woke up this morning and someone stole my catalytic converter. Coincidence? Maybe I should quit already lol. Thank goodness I have zero deductible, would have been $1000-1500 if not.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

I would have had a pipe welded in but we have no inspection or emissions test. Less than $100 and no more theft.


----------



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> I would have had a pipe welded in but we have no inspection or emissions test. Less than $100 and no more theft.


I'm gonna pay the $200 and get a catclamp that adds a bit more security. Luckily the tow, time in the shop and rental car won't cost anything but a couple more dollars a month in insurance.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

How the heck does someone get in there on a streetparked car????

Also, dunno about your car, but my bimmer was puuuurrfectly driveable without the tailpipes and mufflers on at all (& obviously kicking up a steady stream of codes in the process)... maybe that cat isnt so necessary either??


----------



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> How the heck does someone get in there on a streetparked car????
> 
> Also, dunno about your car, but my bimmer was puuuurrfectly driveable without the tailpipes and mufflers on at all (& obviously kicking up a steady stream of codes in the process)... maybe that cat isnt so necessary either??


I drive a Hyundai Tucson and a skinnier person could slide under it. Its a common occurrence in Chicago. It happened early at about 615 am, my upstairs neighbor heard the sawing and yelled at them and snapped a pic before they drove away.

As soon as I started the car it sounded like a muscle car with huge headers, couldn't even hear my radio. Embarrassing to say the least!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

chitwnuber said:


> I drive a Hyundai Tucson and a skinnier person could slide under it. Its a common occurrence in Chicago. It happened early at about 615 am, my upstairs neighbor heard the sawing and yelled at them and snapped a pic before they drove away.
> 
> As soon as I started the car it sounded like a muscle car with huge headers, couldn't even hear my radio. Embarrassing to say the least!


Congrats you got a mild MPG and HP increase courtesy of the hood

Sawing....dang. Nice neighborhood?


----------



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Congrats you got a mild MPG and HP increase courtesy of the hood
> 
> Sawing....dang. Nice neighborhood?


Yeah, single family houses go for 800k to 1 mil plus, some big ones hit 2 mil. 2 bedroom condos are 400k+. Apartments are usually at least 1700 a month. We even live in a 8 block radius that has private security roaming.

It was a shock that it happened, even bigger they did it early morning with day light out.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

Worked at a dealer in the city and we always had cars towed or people drove in all loud with their converter missing. its a common problem in the city and has been for years now, especially on suv's as theres plenty of room to squeeze under and sawzall the cat in a couple minutes and then scrape it for quick cash.

Everyone would go through insurance and pay deductible as poem parts were well over $1200, I always advised customers to order the cat clamp online and have it installed with new converter but even with the clamp if someone wants that converter than they'll spend extra time and get it.


----------



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

LyftRus said:


> Worked at a dealer in the city and we always had cars towed or people drove in all loud with their converter missing. its a common problem in the city and has been for years now, especially on suv's as theres plenty of room to squeeze under and sawzall the cat in a couple minutes and then scrape it for quick cash.
> 
> Everyone would go through insurance and pay deductible as poem parts were well over $1200, I always advised customers to order the cat clamp online and have it installed with new converter but even with the clamp if someone wants that converter than they'll spend extra time and get it.


Glad to hear someone suggested the catclamp. I was on the fence about it but figured that for $200 it could make a thief think twice so I don't have this headache again.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I didn't even realize people actually stole Catalytic Converters lol 

I have about 6 of them sitting in my garage . 2 from Subarus , 4 from BMWs


----------



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I didn't even realize people actually stole Catalytic Converters lol
> 
> I have about 6 of them sitting in my garage . 2 from Subarus , 4 from BMWs


Yeah apparently they go for 50-10 if not more a piece. All for the platinum in the small mesh piece inside.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

chitwnuber said:


> Yeah apparently they go for 50-10 if not more a piece. All for the platinum in the small mesh piece inside.


People steal these for less then $100 lol wow


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I didn't even realize people actually stole Catalytic Converters lol
> 
> I have about 6 of them sitting in my garage . 2 from Subarus , 4 from BMWs


ah something you don't know finally, well the metal inside catalitic converters are very expensive paladium and platinum its like gold


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> ah something you don't know finally, well the metal inside catalitic converters are very expensive paladium and platinum its like gold


I knew it was worth a little but not much, people throw those things away all the time. People actual risk going to jail over a catalytic converter? How sad

And sorry I come to a uber vehicle help board to help others instead of posting smiley faces.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> ...
> And sorry I come to a uber vehicle help board to help others instead of posting smiley faces.


I think is the same as "lol" or "wow" but the forum makes auto conversion of my "" , sorry man I respect everybody wasn't offend you


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

chitwnuber said:


> Glad to hear someone suggested the catclamp. I was on the fence about it but figured that for $200 it could make a thief think twice so I don't have this headache again.


Put this on your car --


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> I didn't even realize people actually stole Catalytic Converters lol
> 
> I have about 6 of them sitting in my garage . 2 from Subarus , 4 from BMWs


Sounds like YOU thought you were the only one lol!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

chitwnuber said:


> Yeah, single family houses go for 800k to 1 mil plus, some big ones hit 2 mil. 2 bedroom condos are 400k+. Apartments are usually at least 1700 a month. We even live in a 8 block radius that has private security roaming.
> *
> It was a shock that it happened, even bigger they did it early morning with day light out*.


The line goes that broke people make the best crooks but not always. Well off people and the wealthy can be thrown in that group nowadays.


----------



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> The line goes that broke people make the best crooks but not always. Well off people and the wealthy can be thrown in that group nowadays.


Who is well off or wealthy?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Upper middle economic and upper economic Americans.


----------



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Upper middle economic and upper economic Americans.


So well off people make the best crooks?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

chitwnuber said:


> So well off people make the best crooks?


Kenneth Lay & Bernie Madoff were two of the "best" to ever do it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

When the housing bubble popped...

It was amazing to see...

How many would trash a house...

Just to get the copper...

Just can't get nuthin by some ppl...

Rakos


----------

